# Breeding tank



## etalon9100 (Jul 4, 2003)

Hi all,

I have some small fry (cichlids), but was hoping I could receive replies in this topic category.

I currently have around 16 small fry, that seem very healthy. The only problem is that I have them in an uncycled 10 Gallon tank with all the equipment. I have a Penguin MINI filter that is running.

To start things off, I did a 50% water change in my original tank, and cyphoned water into the 10 Gallon from that tank.

I don't think I can perform a proper cycle in the 10 Gallon, as I don't want the ammonia levels too high, thus I can't complete the cycle. I will most likely have to do regular water changes every 3-4 days, and cyphon the water from the original tank until the fish get bigger.

Will performing this water changes with cycled water, and running the filter eventually establish enough beneficial bacteria, so the cycle process will happen?

What do you suggest I do, besides having to buy a new tank, and cycle it?

Thanks


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

I would just keep up regular water changes "fresh water" every other day 50% till the fry are big enough to handle a spike in amonia/nitrite etc. As far as the cycle goes, if you can place some spare filter media from the Penguin MINI filter into another clycled tank filter so it can soak up some benificial bacteria for a week or two while still doing those water changes this could help you out in a couple weeks perhaps. if possible to use a sponge filter, than just toss in a sponge filter in the breeding tank and let it sink down and leave it there for a couple weeks.


----------



## etalon9100 (Jul 4, 2003)

Good idea about the filter media!

Thanks


----------

